# ABI



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS ;D ;D [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]........don't forget to RTFM [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] :-*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> ???


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1072051007


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hehehhe thank you KCTT :-*. When I saw my name I thought I was in trouble heheheheheheh ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well done Abi. It was time to become one of us!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can give you a run for your money now Vlastan on the A12


----------



## stevieteetee (Oct 20, 2002)

hi abi
HAVE FUN !!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

OMG! Vlastan and Abi driving together on A12! ..... I'll use the M11 instead Â :

;D Congrats Abi, you'll love the car Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I can give you a run for your money now Vlastan on the A12 Â


Do you think you can outrun me then? OK...lets race the A12 then!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Do you think you can outrun me then? OK...lets race the A12 then! Â


Only if I have headstart Â .


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

excellent news - when do you pick her up ?

[smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks guys. 
Â


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Well done Abi, you're officially joining us!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Heheh yeppers, the nut hut ;D


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulations Abi. [smiley=cheers.gif]
Take care of your new baby.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you StaTTz [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks like Sarfend #2 could be coming soon. ;D 

Steve.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Looks like Sarfend #2 could be coming soon. ;D
> 
> Steve.


get sorting a date!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oky doky lads Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]...I am sure ******* will look forward to meeting all her new friends 8). Â

Roll on Sarfend Â 8), via a hot dog kiosk for Saul Â  , some babes for Christophe Â :-*, and some Â [smiley=gossip.gif] on comparing mods Â


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If anyone wants racing up the A12, they should speak to me or NickP. I think we can both slap your butts big style


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> If anyone wants racing up the A12, they should speak to me or NickP. I think we can both slap your butts big style


You can slap my butt any day you like Zeddy ;D , but I would worry a little if you started slapping Lord V's! You know what him and butts are like ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats Abi. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ;D ;D ;D ;D

The word on the street is that silver TT's are fastest. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you Aidan I am so excited [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If anyone wants racing up the A12, they should speak to me or NickP. I think we can both slap your butts big style


Over confident? ;D

Make my day...PAL...I will be there! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You can slap my butt any day you like Zeddy Â ;D , but I would worry a little if you started slapping Lord V's! Â You know what him and butts are like Â ;D


Don't worry Abi, me and Tim we play this game all the time now. After all he is an Ipswich local now.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Congrats Abi!

Tell me did this forum have anything to do with making up your mind? I was sure in your early days your were ambivolent about TT's 

(I wont go looking for the posts in question as I think we'd all rather forget _that_ thread 8))

L


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Congrats Abi!
> 
> Tell me did this forum have anything to do with making up your mind? I was sure in your early days your were ambivolent about TT's Â
> 
> ...


Abi always loved TTs. This old thread was only a misunderstanding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

[smiley=dude.gif]That's great News. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congratulations Abi :-* :-* :-*

This will be you from now on. 
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aww thanks guys Â [smiley=iloveyou.gif]. Â 8). Â

Am I allowed to have some fury dice, a nodding dog on the parcel shelf along with a fish sign. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Do those dice attack you when you drive? Perhaps your dice should have an extra "r" just to be on the safe side...

Anyways, Abi - I thought you'd already HAD at least one TT (been there, baught (sic) the postcard etc) and were moving onto bigger and better things?

Didn't you like the x-type you were buying instead?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Abi, have you ever owned a TT before? Or your hubby?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmm. Must have been a DIFFERENT Abi that said:



> sorry folks been there with the tt... done that... baught the post card... time to move on and glad too


Erm....

And it certainly wasn't you that said:



> Far more class which is why I dont drive a tt and awaiting a nice x type Â


So much has changed in the last year. You must have gone downhill pretty fast to stoop to the level of having a TT...

Oh, and having "moved on" (assuming that means you've already owned one - I can't really see what else it could mean) I'm surprised you are so excited about getting another?

Or were you not exactly telling gospel truth when you made those comments before, and were just trying to rile people?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ;D. and your point?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My point? ??? Â :-/

I'm just trying to work out the sense, thats all....

I don't see the point in what YOU did - blatantly lying and claiming to have owned TTs until you were bored of them - telling us all you were too classy to own a TT.

Seems like a pointless exercise really. The majority of people on here are "what you see is what you get" but you seem to change your argument and forget the fact you slagged of TTs and TT owners less than 12 months ago. The only thing constant is your god-awfull spelling.......

*blush*
*giggle*
*heehee*


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

oh dear........look with this I was just trying to be nice and let the past be the past( I seem to remember I thought Abi was a bloke). We all rile each other Zed, you've done it (nice poem btw ;D), Abi has done it SSSSOOOO much but hey I wanted to say now you're actually gettin' one have fun. Thats all Abi have fun.............


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Hmmmm. Must have been a DIFFERENT Abi that said:
> 
> Erm....
> 
> ...





> My point? ??? :-/
> 
> I'm just trying to work out the sense, thats all....
> 
> ...


God Tim.
That was soooo childish. :-/

It's like you were jealous that Abi was getting all the attention.

You must really hate her.

People eh? Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hmmmm. Must have been a DIFFERENT Abi that said:
> 
> Erm....
> 
> ...


I don't see any where in that statement that said I DRIVE A TT or even admitted that I have ever 'owned' one? Â :. Â

If memory reminds correctly, you were very good with a few others at 'slagging' off quite intensly Vlastan/Nick, which is where bits of this thread you have chosen to select have come from. Â

Now then, let's get down to the real 'nitty gritty'.

I was not 'slagging' off all TT drivers nor their owners. Â Only a selected few on this forum! Only the likes of you and a few more who were acting like small minded, complete and utter twats at that time! Still, nothing new there! Â You may think your king bee Tim and think your being smart by making me look small. Â But I am smug enough to ride beyond you and a few others on here. Â I don't let you or anyone on here irritate me to the degree I obviously irritate you. I can see I have, and do, seriously pee you off. Â But do I care *grin* nope not really! Â You don't scare me, nor do you make me feel threatened nor do I feel even slightest provoked. Â

You have just made yourself look an even bigger misserable ex TT TWAT infront of all your 'so called friends'!

Your a prime example of some people who have their head up their arse and need to get a life!

I have met enough people on here face to face for them to make their own judgement and minds up towards me. Â I have many friends and most of all, I know I am well liked.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The only thing constant is your god-awfull spelling.......
> 
> *blush*
> *giggle*
> *heehee*


Oh, and one more thing you typed AWFUL wrong!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, the show goes on , My husband and I along with our two darling sons are very much looking forward to getting BeasTTy's TT and I am loving all the attention that goes with the build up to getting one 8) .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So, the show goes on , My husband and I along with our two darling sons are very much looking forward to getting BeasTTy's TT and I am loving all the attention that goes with the build up to getting one Â 8) .


Do you expect a lot of males chasing you then Abi? ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

> I don't see any where in that statement that said I DRIVE A TT or even admitted that I have ever owned one? Â :. Â
> 
> If memory reminds correctly, you were very good with a few others at 'slagging' off quite intensly Vlastan/Nick, which is where bits of this thread you have chosen to select have come from. Â
> 
> ...


GO GIRL :-* [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Do you expect a lot of males chasing you then Abi? ;D


Now now Lord V, don't go getting any ideas Mr, there is always Mrs_Claus, I hear she loves male bonding Â ;D Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But Mrs Claus is so OFF season now! ;D She will be in high demand again, next Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

> But Mrs Claus is so OFF season now! Â ;D She will be in high demand again, next Christmas. Â


Is this better ;D  :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh waw Mrs C that is so cool 8)      . Keep it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Oh, and one more thing you typed AWFUL wrong!


You obviously didn't get the irony there....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You obviously didn't get the irony there....


Don't be embaressed by your errors, no one is perfect! :


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Obviously


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I don't see any where in that statement that said I DRIVE A TT or even admitted that I have ever owned one? Â :. Â


Maybe nothing in that statement that said you owned one or drove one, but doesn't "sorry folks been there with the tt... done that... baught the post card... time to move on and glad too" kinda sound like thats the impression you WANTED to give? That it was all "old hat"??



> If memory reminds correctly, you were very good with a few others at 'slagging' off quite intensly Vlastan/Nick, which is where bits of this thread you have chosen to select have come from. Â Â


Sorry, I don't think your memory DOES "remind" correctly. I didn't post on the majority of that thread owing to me being in India at the time. I read it (already locked) on my return. Vlastan and me? Slagging off? Not my recollection either. Nick and I aren't inseparable buddies, but we had lunch only last month - so I think your comments are misplaced.



> I was not 'slagging' off all TT drivers nor their owners. Â Only a selected few on this forum! Only the likes of you and a few more who were acting like small minded, complete and utter twats at that time! Still, nothing new there! Â You may think your king bee Tim and think your being smart by making me look small. Â But I am smug enough to ride beyond you and a few others on here. Â I don't let you or anyone on here irritate me to the degree I obviously irritate you. I can see I have, and do, seriously pee you off. Â But do I care *grin* nope not really! Â You don't scare me, nor do you make me feel threatened nor do I feel even slightest provoked. Â


As I've already said, I had NO real part of that initial thread other than as a bystander. So tar me with the same brush you used on everyone else if you like, but its misplaced....

King Bee? Actually no. Why should I? My posting on here has been on the wane since October. I sold the TT in December. Why should I think I'm top of the heap, FFS?



> making me look small


Nah, you don't need me help. Your (sic) doing perfectly fine on your own.

Pee me off? Good for you if you really think so. Actually I just find the constant inane drivel quite fun sometimes, but downright annoying at others. But each to their own, eh? But it was the COMPLETE AND UTTER U-TURN you pulled since your comments from last year that I'm actually talking about....

I'm neither attempting to scare, threaten or provoke you either, so I'm seriously very glad you feel none of those......



> You have just made yourself look an even bigger misserable ex TT TWAT infront of all your 'so called friends'!


And? My ACTUAL friends will Â agree with me. My 'so called friends' I'm not so sure about. On this forum, I can count a few of both.... *shrug* but I'm not about to get into a pissing contest to see who has the most friends......



> Your a prime example of some people who have their head up their arse and need to get a life!


Your (sic) a prime example of a .... (hmmm better not write what I was going to. Only 1 of us is stooping to personal insults here.)

Oh what the heck.....



> I have met enough people on here face to face for them to make their own judgement and minds up towards me. Â I have many friends and most of all, I know I am well liked.


...whilst the rest of us have to make our judgements based on the largely ill-informed, twittering and inane drivel you generally post on here.

There is something deeply Freudian about someone who so OBVIOUSLY wants Â a pissing competition based on how many people they've met, how many friends they have, and how well liked they are. From the sound of you last year, you didn't WANT to make friends with TT drivers. Or be associated with the marque in any way. Now you do...... *shrug*.

Still, no skin off my nose either way. Hope you enjoy the car. Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That 4pm dip in blood sugar levels anyone?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh go back to ya play pen or kindergarten and stop 'ramblin' on you old fart! And let others get on with their lives!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> That 4pm dip in blood sugar levels anyone?


*blush*

*Giggle*

Your quite right, I baught some chocolate which should help. Sorry for being so misserable.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> *blush*
> 
> *Giggle*
> 
> Your quite right, I baught some chocolate which should help. Sorry for being so misserable.


Lucky you.

I had to have dried apricots, 'cos I'm trying to shake off a few xmas legacy lbs.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan and me? Slagging off? Not my recollection either. Nick and I aren't inseparable buddies, but we had lunch only last month - so I think your comments are misplaced.


...and what a surpise it was...I went and he was waiting for me with fine wine and candles on the table! We should do this more often! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ...and what a surpise it was...I went and he was waiting for me with fine wine and candles on the table! We should do this more often! ;D


At last! .... another TT romance Â ;D Well, lets face it Vlastan, you've been trying for long enough on here Â 

Good luck to the both of you Â ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> At last! .... another TT romance Â ;D Well, lets face it Vlastan, you've been trying for long enough on here Â
> 
> Good luck to the both of you Â ;D Â


.......too funny ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ...and what a surpise it was...I went and he was waiting for me with fine wine and candles on the table! We should do this more often! ;D


Oh yes, please do, just name the venue, date and time and I will be there to meet Tim in person!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh yes, please do, just name the venue, date and time and I will be there to meet Tim in person!


Meet him? So you can pull his hair and pock his eyes out of his eye sockets? ;D Be nice...let the man live!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Meet him? So you can pull his hair and pock his eyes out of his eye sockets? Â ;D Be nice...let the man live! Â


You know that is most certainly NOT my style Nick


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You know that is most certainly NOT my style Nick Â


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

anyho.

now that I managed to catch up with the last few days worth of all the various assorted ramblings in here....

^Abi^
many congrats 

When do we get to see piccies of you at the wheel then?

(Not that I'm suggesting for a moment that the previous owner might not have been so photogenic )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you D.I.R.Y :-*.

I am still waiting for it believe it or not :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I must admit, I missed the episodes of which Tim speaks.

You've been hanging around here for so long I just assumed you had a TT.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Thank you D.I.R.Y Â :-*.


welcome Â 



> I am still waiting for it believe it or not Â :


oooops. Sorry! 
So when is it arriving then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, I have to wait for BeasTTy to change over from his private plates back to the originals via DVLA then fingers crossed the process should be done quick we hope


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was thinking of re-spraying it a matt gold and giving it one of those batman spoilers with 20inch alloys and make it into a 550bhp. What do you think?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> I was thinking of re-spraying it a matt gold and giving it one of those batman spoilers with 20inch alloys and make it into a 550bhp. Â What do you think?


If you wanted to do that you should have got a 150.......... ...........sorry temptation to great :

found a reg yet girlie :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

how about

T777 ABY

Â£250 from the DVLA.

or any of these:

TT02 ABY Â£499 
TT03 ABY Â£799 
TT04 ABY Â£799 
TT51 ABY Â£499 
TT52 ABY Â£499 
TT53 ABY Â£3,999


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ABY is spelled wrong!! Not good as people will think that Abi can't spell right! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*heheheh*
*LOL*
*giggle*


Actually I do plan to keep it original and not make it into something of a gold bucket of sh1t like other manufacturers do Â : .

Thanks Kell for the number plates I will look further Â 8).

How about T17 SUP followed with a little bit on the bottom of the number plate with this sign (o) (o) Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Missed this thread congrats Abi ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you Saul . How did you manage to miss this thread flamin ek LOL ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

phew!

that was hard work. and only half a result :-/

T7 ABL Â£250 DVLA

or T7 ABI_ if you prefer


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Many congrats Abi - sorry for the delay, haven't been able to get on for long these past few days.

Now, I expect a flash and a wave when I see you.

BTW, I've actually seen BeasTTy at a Herts meet a while back. Good on yer keeping it in the "family".

Moley


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Congrats Abi, hope u keep it longer than the last one  :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL cheers Phil ;D oh and don't worry this will be on a permanent test drive Â  ;D


----------

